# Logosol M5 measurement



## gekko (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm just wondering what the width of the top profile
the part i have lined out here






that is the only measurement i need before i can order the slide that fits the m5,
because i dont know if i have an M5 or something else

my mill as you can see in the picture looks like an M5 but it's different in several places, so if anyone would be so kind to measure the with as lined out in the picture above


thanks


----------

